# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive - Director Mr. Rafi Talks Exclusively on 'China Town'!!!!!!!!!

## guru

*Director Mr Rafi Talks on latest Movie  China Town
*
--------------------------------------------------------------


*+ China Town oru Typical Rafi-Mecartin Chithram ano?
+ Comedy, Family Elements,Action  Ethratholam.
+ Naayaka kadhapathramgalkku Thulya Pradhanyam Ano.
+ Cost
+ Malayalathil ettavum nannayi Hasyam kaikaryam cheyyunna Nadan aranu?
+ Love In Singapore enthu kondu parajayappettu?
+ Comedy Nilavaram kurayunno? Athinu Directors ano utharavadikal.
+ Next Film, Subject and Hero..
*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ABqIf7ReEQ]YouTube - Rafi Mecartin on China Town - www.forumkeralam.com[/ame]


*ForumKeralam* Wishes All the Very Best to 'China Town'

----------


## John Raj

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Rohith

adipoleeeeeeee :Clap:

----------


## bhat

thanks guru anna

----------


## Aromal

ho..

fk...........

thanks guro

----------


## Shankarannan

Thanks guru

----------


## Samachayan

:FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## MALABARI

Tamaar padaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


thankss fk teammmmmmmmm

----------


## Josh

:FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ: 
thnx guru

----------


## ALEXI

Thanks Bhai. FK ROCKSSSS

----------


## John Raj

pathivu pole FB ella groups lum ittu FK rockzz

----------


## Frankenstein

:Clap:  :Clap:   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   :Clap: 

Thanks *GURU !*

----------


## UoB

adipoli ,adipoli  :Clap:   :Clap:  kettu nokatte  :Yeye:

----------


## Rohith

athenda ingerk nirmana chilav ariyathe?? :Unsure:

----------


## xyz

great.. thnx Lakoo and guru!

----------


## MALABARI

> athenda ingerk nirmana chilav ariyathe??


 PURATHU PARAYAruthennu nirmathakal paranjitundnekil ivaru parayilla..

----------


## xyz

> athenda ingerk nirmana chilav ariyathe??


Lakkoone mooparku parichayamund.. athu thanne. FK yil ningalude nilanilppillathakkan ayal vicharichal mathiyallo?  :Wacko:

----------


## Yuvaa

*Thnkx Guro.........*
*FK FK...................he he*

----------


## John Raj

> Lakkoone mooparku parichayamund.. athu thanne. FK yil ningalude nilanilppillathakkan ayal vicharichal mathiyallo?


 :Hammer:   :Hammer:

----------


## Rohith

> Lakkoone mooparku parichayamund.. athu thanne. FK yil ningalude nilanilppillathakkan ayal vicharichal mathiyallo?


fkyil nilanilkanam en oru agrahavumilla... njangal lal fansinayi oru forum thanne und...
alla pinne  :Laughing:

----------


## babichan

Thanks guru...great work...

----------


## babichan

> fkyil nilanilkanam en oru agrahavumilla... njangal lal fansinayi oru forum thanne und...
> alla pinne


alla pinne...

----------


## nryn

Thanks Lakkoorana n Guru. Great work!

----------


## ParamasivaM

:Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

*thanks guru..*

 :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Jo Johnson

thanx guru macha...

budget velliyil Antony paranjirikunnathu anusarichu 9 kodi aanu....athu sheri aavananu sadhyatha...P&P 9 kodi...

----------


## maryland

*Thanks Lakkooran and guru...*

----------


## kasi6259

thnks lakoorji

----------


## Lakkooran

Welcome All!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## K K R

Thanks  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Gopikrishnan

*thangu thangu...*

----------


## Mattoose

thaanaks machaaa ...!
kikkiduuu ..!
FK rwakzzzzz

----------


## Rambo

thanks guru......

----------


## sha

hoooooooo fk rocks thanks guru&lakoo bhais...............

----------


## Warlord

thanks gurujiiii :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanx guru macha...
> 
> budget velliyil Antony paranjirikunnathu anusarichu 9 kodi aanu....athu sheri aavananu sadhyatha...P&P 9 kodi...



9 kodiyo.... 1.5 Kodi TVkkaru kodukkum. 2 kodi Dlieep pidikkum. Jayaram 1 kodi, Suraj and Lalettan ara Kodi each.Appo 5 Kodi ayi. Bakki 4 Kodi Antoneykku nashtam akumo karthave..

----------


## nasrani

thanks guruji..................FK rockz

----------


## san

thanks guru and lakku..kettu kondirikkunnu.. 
lakku,

pazhaya interviews okke fk hot seat-lottu maattaamo.. veruthe main sectionil aarum kaanaathe mungippokunnu...

----------


## san

Rafi Mecartin - Prithvi project aanalle aduthathu? Athu exclusive news aano..atho munne ariyunnathaayirunno?

good interview Lakku.. thadiyante charactere pattiyum hangover movie-de adaptation aano ennum chodikkaamaayirunnu..

----------


## Lakkooran

> Rafi Mecartin - Prithvi project aanalle aduthathu? Athu exclusive news aano..atho munne ariyunnathaayirunno?
> 
> good interview Lakku.. thadiyante charactere pattiyum hangover movie-de adaptation aano ennum chodikkaamaayirunnu..


Vere engum news  kandilla. I think its an exclusive news.

Chodikamarunu..vittu  poyi....

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Thanks LakkooraN and Guru...  :FK ROCKZ: 
Vallaathoru dragging feel cheythu.....comparing to previous interviews boring too.

----------


## KOBRA

*Etrayanu ithinte P&P cost*

----------


## kandahassan

thanxx guru

----------


## passanger

> *Etrayanu ithinte P&P cost*


 enthina naley muthal atey pidichu toongan aano :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:

----------


## ClubAns

*Thanks Guru...........
*

----------


## JIGSAW

_thanks lakoorji again and again!

shaji kailas interview bhayankara ushaaraayirunad kondaano ennariyilla athra sugham pora rafi...
_

----------


## Saaradhi

thanks guru and lakku.............

rafi n lakku prepared allaarinna pole thonni.............

contents kuravaarinnu... 

oru ushaar illaathathu pole...........

anyway good attempt............

----------


## Lakkooran

> _thanks lakoorji again and again!
> 
> shaji kailas interview bhayankara ushaaraayirunad kondaano ennariyilla athra sugham pora rafi...
> _





> thanks guru and lakku.............
> 
> rafi n lakku prepared allaarinna pole thonni.............
> 
> contents kuravaarinnu... 
> 
> oru ushaar illaathathu pole...........
> 
> anyway good attempt............



Adutha thavana  nannakkan sramikkam.Thanks for your feddback.Innale office cabil irunnu  edukkanda vannu.Rafi thanna time anagne ayi poyi.Paathi malayali aya oru  penkochundarunnu cabil.
Aval ear phone oke  vechu irikkuvarunnelum enikkoru 'vaiklyabyam' thonni.Athum oru prashnam  ayirunnu.

----------


## aLPHONS

Thanks Guru

----------


## AnWaR

thanks lakkooran and guru..

----------


## JabbaR

Thaanx annaa  :Rockon:

----------


## samsha22

thanks Guru n Lakkooo..

----------


## UoB

Thanks Lakoorji and Guru anna

----------


## kiran

thanks bhai

----------


## terminal

thanks guruuu.......................

----------


## Saathan

thankss guru...

----------


## JIGSAW

> Adutha thavana  nannakkan sramikkam.Thanks for your feddback.Innale office cabil irunnu  edukkanda vannu.Rafi thanna time anagne ayi poyi.Paathi malayali aya oru  penkochundarunnu cabil.
> Aval ear phone oke  vechu irikkuvarunnelum enikkoru 'vaiklyabyam' thonni.Athum oru prashnam  ayirunnu.


_
interview moshamaayi ennalla njan udeshichad 

rafi athra energetic allatha polae, ningal e cheyyunadinu ethra appreciate cheyyadalum madhiyaavilla... interview inu samyam kandethi ath movie makeril edit cheyd upload cheyyanum kaanikyunna manasinnu 

sohan seenulal inde interview cheyyan nokkanam padam nannayalum illengilum angrude views ariyaamallo!_  :Think:

----------


## shyamavanil

Thanks laku and Guru...

----------


## E Y E M A X

Thanks machans.........

----------


## Reporter

thaanksssssssss machans

----------


## Harikripa

Thanks...machu...

----------


## ishtikavasu

thanks guru anna

----------


## Rayamanikyam

THnx Guru.......

----------


## rajivnedungadi

China Town is a good movie

----------


## arvinkwt

thanks dear

----------

